# Best Keyboard



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

What is the keyboard we "need" to work with iPad? One easy to
type on,but don't need a bells & whistle model.
Is there a holder for the iPad & keyboard ? One that lets you read e mail
& type a response at same time? Hope this is clearer than mud. PL


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

are you moving it around or not?  I had the Freedom Pro keyboard and it worked fine, but it was a foldable keyboard that I put in my bag.  I sold it to a friend because I found I almost never actually used it.

The apple keyboard is a better keyboard, but doesn't fold (it is very small, but not small enough to fit in my bag.)

There is a dock stand that you can use, but both the freedom pro and the apple keyboard are wireless so you don't need a specific wired stand.  I didn't buy the dock, I got a $1.99 business card holder and used that as a stand.


----------



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

No...it won't be moved. I'd like a stand that sits on my end table at right angle....such as MacBook does. Folding isn't needed for keyboard.I'd just take the iPad alone, if traveling.It's nice to kind of get away from all the electronics now & then PL



arshield said:


> are you moving it around or not? I had the Freedom Pro keyboard and it worked fine, but it was a foldable keyboard that I put in my bag. I sold it to a friend because I found I almost never actually used it.
> 
> The apple keyboard is a better keyboard, but doesn't fold (it is very small, but not small enough to fit in my bag.)
> 
> There is a dock stand that you can use, but both the freedom pro and the apple keyboard are wireless so you don't need a specific wired stand. I didn't buy the dock, I got a $1.99 business card holder and used that as a stand.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I would get the apple keyboard and dock then.  Very good option.


----------

